
GeForce RTX 30 doesn't include USB-C port because VirtualLink is dead - fortran77
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/74978/geforce-rtx-30-doesnt-include-usb-port-because-virtuallink-is-dead/index.html
======
noir_lord
That's unfortunate.

I have a Rift S and I've found using the USB-C port on the 2080 is vastly more
reliable than using the (supposedly compliant) USB 3.1 ports from the
motherboard - after using a converter the Rift S has been rock solid from that
port.

That will likely hold me off upgrading to a 3080 until I do a full machine
refresh and switch to another mobo/CPU/etc.

